

Drone Takes Dog for Walkies - givan
http://news.discovery.com/tech/robotics/drone-takes-dog-for-walkies-140522.htm

======
servowire
I fly quad and tricopters a lot, and this is very unsafe. Any motor beyond
2210 size are flying meat-cutters. Even the plastic props, but especially the
carbonfiber once can seriously cut flesh, en tendons. You see; these bruhless
motors have mass in their bell, and once they rotate they won't stop (like a
gasser). They keep chopping.

Story time. A flying buddy had his micro-quad (only 5 inch props) setup on the
table. He bumped into the remote and throttle lock was not engaged. One of the
props cut his wrist, and hit a few arteries and tendons. They had to pull back
a tendon from inside his arm (so he told me). I feel sick just thinking how it
looked.

All he said at that moment was "I'm going to need a Doctor".

Another story. I had a tricopter on top of the table. I was calibrating with
(my mistake) props attached. I programmed the arduino telling it to arm when a
certain switch was "On". But this switch was already on. The moment the Atmel
cpu initalized it send the motors to "Arm" and in a panic I grabbed the remote
hitting the throttle a bit. The battery was beside the tricopter so it was
light. It took of, chopped off the chandeleer's power cable, in to the teak-
wooden table and my arm. It was a mess and I still have a scar 2 inches long.
It needed stitching. It was only 20% of throttle.

To the point: Tie-ing a meatgrinder, even if it's a Parrot, to a dog is a bad
idea. So please don't try this on your favorite mutt. At the very least use
propguards or impellors.

------
fallinghawks
I was thinking the moment that dog saw a squirrel, you would have a dog
dragging a rather high tech rototiller for about 15 seconds, and then a rather
expensive piece of trash.

